# Hermann toortoise



## ecb89 (18 August 2015)

Does anyone have one? What do you feed them?
My BF has one but we don't think he's getting a proper diet. 
Thanks


----------



## ecb89 (18 August 2015)

Tortoise not toortoise!


----------



## twiggy2 (18 August 2015)

the tortoise trust have an amazing website that will give you great advice


----------



## Karran (18 August 2015)

I use this site for foraging for my Spur-thigh!
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/tortoise_home_1.asp


----------



## SpringArising (18 August 2015)

We had one. She ate veggies, fruits, scrambled egg, porridge etc.


----------



## ecb89 (19 August 2015)

Thanks everyone. My BF admits he has been neglecting him a bit recently, just throwing down some kale, cucumber, tomatoes and every now and again some cress. Want to try and give him a more varied diet.
Egg and porridge? Didn't realise you could feed these


----------



## twiggy2 (19 August 2015)

ecb89 said:



			Egg and porridge? Didn't realise you could feed these
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you can


----------



## Wimbles (24 August 2015)

Look into websites mentioned above and they will tell you all need to know.

Another good one is http://forums.shelledwarriors.co.uk/Site/Welcome.html

 I am often found rummaging in hedges/fields/gardens looking for goodies for my two!


----------

